# iStick 50w (Johannesburg)



## Yiannaki (25/2/15)

Hello retailers

Looking for an istick 50w for a friend. Do any of the JHB retailers have them in stock?


----------



## huffnpuff (25/2/15)

Vapeshop have and VK mentioned they're getting end of the month so maybe later this week for them. Can't see anything from the other JHB vendors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Vapeshop have and VK mentioned they're getting end of the month so maybe later this week for them. Can't see anything from the other JHB vendors


Thanks bud.  he leaves this weekend so I need a sure thing. Will just get off sir vape for him. Thank you though


----------



## Andre (26/2/15)

Best price at The Puff Station, if they still have stock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (26/2/15)

Andre said:


> Best price at The Puff Station, if they still have stock.


Thanks @Andre will have a look there. The advantage is I could kill two birds with one stone and get some chilly stance

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Michael van Jaarsveld (26/2/15)

I know that Keagan from H2Vape has them.

083 607 8214.

Tell him Michael reffered you


----------

